# Let's see your Goldens with Santa



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

We took our gang to PetSmart. ?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max with Santa at the Festival of Trees.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is afraid of Santa so we had to do separate photos....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

My puppy Tally went to her first puppy kindergarten class on Saturday. Afterward we stopped by Petsmart to get a photo with Santa. The other girls stayed home. But I did get an "official" Christmas photo of the crew which I'll attach too.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Bumping this up because I want to see more Santa photos!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Me too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up, love these pics!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko and Molson with Santa.... 







:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Hogan and Santa*

Hogan with Santa from this past weekend.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hogan is so handsome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/196205610

I have a cookie thief in the house


Oops, I meant to post in Duke's thread, but he did eat a Christmas cookie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Duke is just trying to be "Santa Paws"!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Finally got our Santa photo on the weekend! We had a really nice Santa this year - he was very calm and gentle.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

The rescue I adopted Fionn from does Santa pictures as a fundraiser every year. Since this may be Fionn's last Christmas, I thought for once I should do it even though he wasn't feeling too well after chemo. Boy am I glad I did! Almost can't tell he's missing a front leg since they positioned the scarf so well! He's such a happy boy:--heart::--heart:


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't have a pic with Santa but here's Penny with a Patriot's Santa hat on. Merry Christmas! Agnes


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Its 4 years old, but my favorite...Neeko & Molson with Santa...:--heart::--heart:


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I have no Santa pics either...how about waiting for Santa?!!!

I have been a very good boy!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have no Santa picks this year. Have one from last year. But weather and being busy we didn't get any. I do have some antlers coming so I will get some Christmas pictures.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hogan is so sweet!! All the pictures are fabulous!!

Mine got into the spirit, even though there was no Santa visit.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful pictures Charliethree


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Rookie's 1st. Christmas*

Santa pay's a visit.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Wait...why does Santa look different in all of these photos... must be the different cameras.

Here's Sadie on our Christmas card. The boys make it every year and this year they built her in Minecraft!


----------



## TexasGold (Aug 29, 2016)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

Foster loves Santa Paws!


----------



## duncmelsmom (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's our Christmas card of our sweet Olive! She is 12 weeks old.


----------



## TexasGold (Aug 29, 2016)

We went to see Santa Claus today!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

No pictures with Santa. But a reindeer visited.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the photos are so cute!


----------

